# What Are You Scared of?



## Reiv (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm generally scared of spiders. If I see one, I quickly kill it.


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2018)

OMG, I am SO scared of spiders!

A friend did this artwork for me, "Simo is Afraid of Spiders"







(art by Hawaiian Rain)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2018)

Nothing scares me more than sharks.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have this unholy fear of being put in a position where I don't have control of myself, for example if I'm unable to get out of bed and people have to take care of me.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 25, 2018)

Blindness/not being able to see.
I dunno, it just messed me up inside one time when we were doing it for a game or something. Blindfolded, I mean.


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Blindness/not being able to see.
> I dunno, it just messed me up inside one time when we were doing it for a game or something. Blindfolded, I mean.



Ya mean, like how ya have that hat, over your eyes????


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm afraid of once again falling into the pit that almost killed me to begin with. Afraid to once more become an empty shell, feeling... nothing. Feeling as if my existence have no purpose. Afraid that once more I end up on a road that just goes in circles. Afraid to return to the emotional hell I have gone through in my life. An emotional hell that quite frankly, I was unable to get myself out of without help.

...Was that too dark for the thread?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 25, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Blindness/not being able to see.
> I dunno, it just messed me up inside one time when we were doing it for a game or something. Blindfolded, I mean.


Whoa, what's with the santa hat? XD

First and foremost, fire. I mean, a luau around the campfire is kiiinda fine as long as I keep my personal safe distance. Also, I think you'd have a good laugh at me in the kitchen, as I tend to be REALLY cautious with the stove.
I'm also scared of blindness, dark places (when alone) and heights.

I'm fine with any kinda insects tho, so if you want me to catch cockroaches or spiders hit me up on phone number +55 ********* ;P


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 25, 2018)

Being alone in the open ocean. That's a bit specific but that definitely freaks me out


----------



## Melnew (Jul 25, 2018)

The inevitability of death and the idea that someday the universe will be empty.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Jul 25, 2018)

Reiv said:


> I'm generally scared of spiders. If I see one, I quickly kill it.



I am not a fan of arachnids, of ANY variety.  As a kid/young adult, I had exactly the same sentiment as you.
However, as I grew up and matured (most would say-  'Aged'.  shush, you), I began to realize the importance spiders play in our ecosystem.

Unless the spider is a danger to me/other people (Black Widows/Brown Recluses), I'll trap and release outside.  Let 'em eat the bugs BEFORE they come inside my home to cause me grief.

One exception will be if said spider *SUPRISES* me... I walk into a web, or it drops/starts crawling up my leg, its probably going to die before I realize what I'm doing.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 25, 2018)

Being hated by everyone I love...


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 25, 2018)

I happen to be generally fearful of lakes, rivers, and oceans. Dark, murky water has always made me nervous to think of what could be lurking right beneath my feet. The fear is not crippling, but is enough to make me avoid swimming, wading, and boating.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Was that too dark for the thread?


Nah, I think the club has much more members than it seems.

I'm afraid of getting back into that terrible mental state that I used to have for so many year, but as much as I understand the situation, it shouldn't be possible without right people actively working towards it. I'm afraid of not being good enough for anyone and anything. I'm afraid of being abbandoned and discarded by people I feel close to and I'm afraid of becoming a horrible human being. I'm afraid of making mistakes that are going to get someone get hurt. I'm afraid of screwing up my future.

I think that's all.


----------



## Holly (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh gosh, definitely the ocean or any water that's murky. I often get nightmares of being pulled under the ocean's surface and they're lucid enough for me to understand that it's not real but it doesn't stop until I eventually wake up in a panic. Maybe it's more of being afraid of what I can't see, never been able to enjoy swimming at the beach without being nervous even when I'm with others.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 25, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Whoa, what's with the santa hat? XD


Christmas in July \o/
It's a religious thing.
Deer Religion.
It's a secret sect of Christianity that all Christians don't know they're actually part of. They never even wonder who this "Deer God" they pray to is.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 25, 2018)

Small places, spiders, all too plausible dystopian futures brought about by the current administration, dying unloved, never having another burrito, kidney disease killing me slowly painfully (oh wait, that's happening, silly me) spelunking, (that's where my claustrophobia comes from, I got stuck once). Unstable heights (like a ladder), "beautiful people" most people really, never seeing a dvd release of Biker Mice from Mars and other favorites. Never seeing an uncut, unaltered, original theatrical version of the original Star Wars trilogy released on Blu-ray. And a whole host of neurosis.
Gods, I'm a mess.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a phobia called submechanophobia.  It’s a fear of man made objects that are submerged.  

It can be anything from a tire to a shipwreck. 

I mean look at this shit.  It’s terrifying! 



 

Especially this shit! 



 
*shudders*. 

I’m perfectly okay with swimming in the open ocean, though.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 25, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I have a phobia called submechanophobia.  It’s a fear of man made objects that are submerged.
> 
> It can be anything from a tire to a shipwreck.
> 
> ...


I love shipwrecks!


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 25, 2018)

Spiders are pretty common and whilst they still effect me to a degree I feel like I'm gathering more control of myself around them.

Now what really scares me is the scenario of being eaten alive, ironic actually as I like being bitten. Nothing actually terrifies me more. I'd go into it more but it would get pretty damn dark so I'll leave it as it is here.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 25, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I have a phobia called submechanophobia.  It’s a fear of man made objects that are submerged.
> 
> It can be anything from a tire to a shipwreck.
> 
> ...


We complete each other's phobias .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2018)

Wasps, being in water when I can't see the bottom, mental defectives, embryos in that stage when they're juuust starting to show their species but don't have any fucking eyelids and nasty flipper limbs, religious nuts and their destructive influence on global politics, the fact that most people would rather screech at each other over language they don't like when the whole species could wipe itself out (and take countless others with it). And this sick joke of a presidency.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 25, 2018)

Zombies. Especially disease ones. Give me the heebejeebes like nothing else.

Dark bathrooms. You wouldn’t believe how much they terrify me ever since I was little and watched a terrible movie...

Elevators. Fuck those. I’ve always been horrified of them and as I get older I just get more reason to.

Disappointing my wife/not being able to help/etc. pretty self explanatory.

My baby brother’s biological father will turn any dream immediately into a nightmare and any conversation into a panic attack.

And I’m done there for reasons...there’s more but...

Edit: back for a second
Heights. I get vertigo like nobody’s business and shake like a leaf on taller areas. Including looking over the walks at malls. Yet I do it anyway at theme parks and such. 

I have a lot of anxieties that have been diagnosed too which tie in to all of the above...save the zombies one. That one is the most irrational...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 25, 2018)

The inevitable heat death of the universe. 

You think I'm kidding but I'm not. I have a real problem slipping into existential crisis panics. The idea that one day everything will just be...gone... that I will just be... gone... and nothing will matter and nothing with survive and there will just be a nothingness so great that our minds can't even comprehend it...
That's terrifying to me.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 25, 2018)

The concept that my conciousness may one day cease to exist.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 25, 2018)

Anything I'm afraid of I think I have a reasonably fear if I know it will affect me. As far as things that keep me up at night, nothing.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 25, 2018)

That I am and forever will be behind everyone.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2018)

As a phobia? Bees and bee-like insects. They strike instant fear into me in such a way where I can't function normally around them. I won't go near them under any circumstances.

As a general ongoing anxiety? I fear being alone. I'm terrified that I'll never find a partner and will be alone my whole life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> The concept that my conciousness may one day cease to exist.


That's not a weird fear, that's just survival instinct.


----------



## Shadowprints (Jul 25, 2018)

Spiders, scorpions, and heights. I get nervous as fuck just going on a ferris wheel


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 25, 2018)

It may seem cliche but nothing scares me more than losing the ones I love or watching them have to suffer, there is no hell greater than that.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 25, 2018)

Everything...


----------



## TimFox (Jul 25, 2018)

Heights x__x Seriously.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 25, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> That I am and forever will be behind everyone.



I know that feeling, dude.


----------



## modfox (Jul 26, 2018)

hell.... I like to imagine what it would be like. also for some reason I have a phobia of larvæ like beetle larvæ idk why the creep me out and barnicles they creep me out too


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 26, 2018)

The real question is, what *aren’t* I afraid of? My fears, from greatest to least. *deep breath*

Disease
Insects
Water (drowning)
Stalkers (always being watched)
Death
Isolation
Heights
Blood
Emptiness (physically)
Large spaces
This is most of them, but there are some that just don’t really make sense in words.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 26, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> The real question is, what *aren’t* I afraid of? My fears, from greatest to least. *deep breath*
> 
> Disease
> *Insects*
> ...


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm constantly scared everyone I know and love will abandon me. I tend to be quite a pessimist and I have really low self-esteem, so I always wonder if my friends only pity me and will one day leave me in the dust. If I get into a minor argument with a friend, I think they're going to hate me forever.

It sucks.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 26, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


>



I guess I can allow some leeway for a certain villinous fly. Your brethren scare the crap out of me, though.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I can't come up with any fears; just concerns.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I have a phobia called submechanophobia.  It’s a fear of man made objects that are submerged.
> It can be anything from a tire to a shipwreck.





Sarachaga said:


> Being alone in the open ocean. That's a bit specific but that definitely freaks me out


Not sure if I should warn you to avoid Soma and Subnautica or recommend them to you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I'm constantly scared everyone I know and love will abandon me. I tend to be quite a pessimist and I have really low self-esteem, so I always wonder if my friends only pity me and will one day leave me in the dust. If I get into a minor argument with a friend, I think they're going to hate me forever.
> 
> It sucks.


I can relate to this.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 26, 2018)

Fuck sharks.

Also, while not really a fear, I'm probably way more conscious about germs than I should be.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 26, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Fuck sharks.
> 
> Also, while not really a fear, I'm probably way more conscious about germs than I should be.


Took me a while to get over hypochondria. It's a pain in the neck :y


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 26, 2018)

Still fearful of what manifest outwardly as BDD


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 26, 2018)

Storms and lightnings. My biggest weakness.
Fear, that i say something stupid or awkward, and others will hate me for it.
Talking to others always make me feel like i'm in the way, and boring the person and they just talk to me, because i am a failiure.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 26, 2018)

I think I have pittakionophobia.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 26, 2018)

Asylums/mental hospitals, not being allowed to leave a place when I want. I always make a mental note of escape routes when I walk into a new place.


----------



## Reiv (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep, falling back to a terrible mental state. I don't have a problem with that thou as I can oversee myself, *BUT*! Now I fear something that I know everyone will just watch and go WTF.
I fear happiness. More accuratly, I fear the future. I lived in depression without even knowing it, now after more then 10 years, I have a big data of what is pain, but I don't know what is happiness. I fear the future where I'm happy. Well, I will continue running to that future, it's still better then a painfull future.

I also feared dark places, but now in fantasies, I just love assassins who always stay in darkness, and I don't fear it anymore.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2018)

Caterpillars. Even the word itself freaks me out. Caterpillars... ergh.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

bees, wasps, cockroaches, and ironically dogs. (Though anthro dogs do not scare me.)


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't judge me. But moths scare the crap out of me. They are horrifying creatures of the night ;w;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 26, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Don't judge me. But moths scare the crap out of me. They are horrifying creatures of the night ;w;


My sister is afraid of moths too. Whenever there is one in the house, she finds me to get me to come and catch it so I can take it outside. I just catch them with my hands and carry them out the door. They're usually more of a problem during mid summer where I live.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m also scared of littering. 

This is going to sound weird so don’t judge me. 

The reason is because I legitimately believe that if I litter, then someone or something will murder me if I do.  

I was at work once and dropped a piece of paper, and it kind of blew away.  I almost went into panic mode looking for it, but I found it pretty soon after. 

It’s silly, but yeah.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 26, 2018)

Mutha fucking EARWIGS.






EVEN SEEING THAT IS CAUSING MY HEAD TO TURTLE INTO MY BODY!  NOPE FUCK THOSE I'm OUT!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 26, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Mutha fucking EARWIGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that’s a really, really close-up image.


----------



## Cloak7017 (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Nothing scares me more than sharks.



If it helps, cows have killed more people than sharks. I've also heard coconuts kill more people than sharks usually being 3 people per year to the sharls 2, but don't quote me on that last one.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2018)

Mine'a fear of heights - I've had it since I was a child, but it's actually worse now that I'm an adult.

I'd say mine is a little more justified than usual, though, given that railings in most places barely make it up to my waist.  I could very easily go sailing over the edge.

Might as well add that my mother is terrified of snakes, which would normally be understandable since she works in an area where pois venomous rattlesnakes are a thing... but she practically goes sailing into the air over even the harmless garter snake.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

Cloak7017 said:


> If it helps, cows have killed more people than sharks. I've also heard coconuts kill more people than sharks usually being 3 people per year to the sharls 2, but don't quote me on that last one.


It helps a little, but they still scare me. It has to do with how helpless you are in the water if one decides to attack you. The likelyhood of you simply being attacked by one is higher than actually dying by one. Plus, Bull Sharks (one of the most aggressive species according to reports) can live in freshwater areas, such as rivers or flooded regions, like this sneaky boi right here....


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 27, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> It helps a little, but they still scare me. It has to do with how helpless you are in the water if one decides to attack you. The likelyhood of you simply being attacked by one is higher than actually dying by one. Plus, Bull Sharks (one of the most aggressive species according to reports) can live in freshwater areas, such as rivers or flooded regions, like this sneaky boi right here....


To be fair, that's a salt water inlet, but bulls can go much further in until the water is 85% fresh and still do just fine. And I've had that happen to me when fishing once in Gulf of Mexico, had about the same reaction too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2018)

Catching some awful disease and dying.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> To be fair, that's a salt water inlet, but bulls can go much further in until the water is 85% fresh and still do just fine. And I've had that happen to me when fishing once in Gulf of Mexico, had about the same reaction too.


I don't live near the ocean, so thankfully I don't have to worry about that. I do remember one time in Florida where I was fishing out in the Key Islands and I saw a shark emerging from the depths as I was reeling in my bait. Probably just a 4 footer, but still pretty scary knowing the guy was there the whole time.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

While there are hardly any dangerous animals where I live, and I am generally not afraid of animals, I sure as shit bolt it the hell out of there when I come across a snake that's meters away from me. I'm not risking that shit, so I guess you could say I'm afraid of wild animals and reptiles if I run into them by accident.

I remember hiking through the woods near town with a friend and we heard rustling comming from a tree about three meters away from us. Next thing we know, we see a snake crawling down and heading towards us. It was not either of the only two venomous snakes we have in our country, but we didn't stick around long enough to find out if it wants to bite us. We called it a day and ran away xD

Oh and I find owls downright spooky. I mean, I can only imagine walking about in the woods at night and coming across a big owl chilling on a branch. I wouldn't necessarily feel fear but I'd feel creeped out. There's something ominous about them.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> While there are hardly any dangerous animals where I live, and I am generally not afraid of animals, I sure as shit bolt it the hell out of there when I come across a snake that's meters away from me. I'm not risking that shit, so I guess you could say I'm afraid of wild animals and reptiles if I run into them by accident.
> 
> I remember hiking through the woods near town with a friend and we heard rustling comming from a tree about three meters away from us. Next thing we know, we see a snake crawling down and heading towards us. It was not either of the only two venomous snakes we have in our country, but we didn't stick around long enough to find out if it wants to bite us. We called it a day and ran away xD
> 
> Oh and I find owls downright spooky. I mean, I can only imagine walking about in the woods at night and coming across a big owl chilling on a branch. I wouldn't necessarily feel fear but I'd feel creeped out. There's something ominous about them.


Squirrels can be evil.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Squirrels can be evil.



They can carry rabies and other diseases, so you're not far off.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

Reiv said:


> I fear happiness. More accuratly, I fear the future. I lived in depression without even knowing it, now after more then 10 years, I have a big data of what is pain, but I don't know what is happiness. I fear the future where I'm happy. Well, I will continue running to that future, it's still better then a painfull future.


And keep that aim! Trust me, while happiness might seem dreadful now as something unknown and wierd, it's weird in all good ways. I've been there. Happiness is not unachievable, even if it seems so now, and everyone has the right to feel happy.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 27, 2018)

Painful death. 

I’m not scared of death. 

But I’m scared of a painful death.  Like getting burned, stabbed slowly, beheaded slowly, or any other painful death imaginable.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Painful death.
> 
> I’m not scared of death.
> 
> But I’m scared of a painful death.  Like getting burned, stabbed slowly, beheaded slowly, or any other painful death imaginable.


Same here buddy.


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Jul 27, 2018)

1: the unknown, for it lurks everywhere form the in between of stars to our minds.
2: anyone with a gun, for when they are around they can put a end to me with a whim.
3: those whom hate others for being homosexual. because I know deep down if they could they'd torture me and many, many, others they would without qualm or second thought in order to make us right in their eyes.
4: they whom live to fight, for their ruination follows them is like the black death.
5: *wasps nests*


----------



## Cloak7017 (Jul 28, 2018)

I had to think about mine for a bit, but as for phobia I'd say mosquitos. They literally use needles and drain the blood out of you. Horrifying.
My greatest fear is forever being alone. Not being able to find that one special girl to spend the rest of my life with. And then dieing alone.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 28, 2018)

After years getting to know someone, spending precious time and money on them, having countless hours of conversation talking about the future; then them deciding they're no longer interested and breaking off the relationship.
I'm so ready to find someone who wants what I want: To find someone who'll love you no matter what, have a few little mini me's, and making it until the end after decades of surviving struggles together as well as having happy memories.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 28, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Caterpillars. Even the word itself freaks me out. Caterpillars... ergh.


 This statement genuinely offends me. I mean, how can you hate this beautiful and innocent creature?





Or this one that looks like Donald Trump's hair?


----------



## katalistik (Jul 29, 2018)

Darkness


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 29, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Darkness


Here you go the perfect game to sate your fears! (Though I do admit one sanity effect surrounding cockroaches squicks me out.)


----------



## AustinB (Jul 31, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> The inevitable heat death of the universe.
> 
> You think I'm kidding but I'm not. I have a real problem slipping into existential crisis panics. The idea that one day everything will just be...gone... that I will just be... gone... and nothing will matter and nothing with survive and there will just be a nothingness so great that our minds can't even comprehend it...
> That's terrifying to me.


If it makes you feel better, that won’t be for billions (or even trillions) of years. We’ll all be long dead before that happens.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 31, 2018)

I Hate the darkness , the fear of the unknown where you cant see is pertrefying scary! then im aracnophobic wich doenst help either so i usually when the room is slightly dark (but still possible to move around) ill still turn the lights on! haha


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 31, 2018)

AustinB said:


> If it makes you feel better, that won’t be for billions (or even trillions) of years. We’ll all be long dead before that happens.


But what if we got the math wrong at it's going to happen tomorrow???????


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> But what if we got the math wrong at it's going to happen tomorrow???????



Well then our worries will be over the day after tomorrow!


----------



## Delta Draconis (Aug 1, 2018)

Standing on a high spot, and looking into the depth below, sometimes a rapid intense fear takes hold of me, that even though I'm sane, and have no suicidal thoughts what so ever, what if my brain would somehow malfunction, snap, and I'd just jump for the lolz. The possibility is abysmally small, but the fact that only a split second of wrongdoing separates me for death makes me nervous.


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 1, 2018)

It might sound kinda dumb but like...I *REALLY* hate the thought of getting trapped or stuck in a tight space like in one of those playhouse pipe thingies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It never bothered me as a kid but since I'm pretty tall now, just the thought of crawling through something like that just freaks me out? I was dreaming last night that I had to crawl through a smallish pipe to get to where I needed to go and I panicked and nearly woke myself up lol


----------



## One-eyedCat (Aug 2, 2018)

I fear only to be forgotten.


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Aug 2, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> But what if we got the math wrong at it's going to happen tomorrow???????


it can't, unless all the matter in the universe just decides to explode the eventual heat death of the universe is a long way form now. also remember that our universe has been around for billions of years, so it's safe to reason that it's a very slow process. now a higg's field collapse is what I worry about.


----------



## Simo (Aug 2, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> It might sound kinda dumb but like...I *REALLY* hate the thought of getting trapped or stuck in a tight space like in one of those playhouse pipe thingies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Odd, I often have similar dreams of getting stuck in these sorts of things, or variations of them; funhouse like mazes and labyrinths with very tight spaces.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Aug 5, 2018)

Nothing in particular bothers me anymore. I've been exposed to so many fucked up things in my life that nothing really phases me. I've been deployed overseas and have seen and done things I hope to God nobody here in the States (or anywhere else, for that matter) has to witness or do. I'm no longer active, but I guess the thing that scares me the most is the things I have to think about and live with every day for the rest of my life. I fell for the whole patriotic thing after 9/11, was young, dumb and stubborn. Sure I learned a lot and it was a heck of experience, but I don't recommend doing it. Join the military in peacetime, avoid the wars if you can! 
When I was a kid, however, I had all the usual suspects. Spiders, darkness, the monster under the bed, skeletons and such. I tell you what, you don't know spiders until you deal with them goddamn camel spiders in the Middle East! Those make regular spiders look friendly! I'm still not a fan of spiders but I'm not freakishly nervous about them now.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Aug 5, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> I love shipwrecks!


Same here! I find them oddly satisfying and fascinating. I'd love to dive to the Titanic and see it but that costs a shit ton of money that I don't have so it'll never happen. That ship's just a few years away from being a pile of rust on the ocean floor, anyway. The rust bacteria are consuming it at a rapid rate, sadly!


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Same here! I find them oddly satisfying and fascinating. I'd love to dive to the Titanic and see it but that costs a shit ton of money that I don't have so it'll never happen. That ship's just a few years away from being a pile of rust on the ocean floor, anyway. The rust bacteria are consuming it at a rapid rate, sadly!


I'm a Titanicphile, so I feel your pain there. They are still pulling pieces up. Have you been to any of the exhibits?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Aug 6, 2018)

To quote myself, "I am not afraid of dying. Death is just a part of life, it's going to happen to all of us eventually. What I'm afraid of most is what comes after death." That is a legit fear of my, as far fetched as it seems. I'm afraid of what will come after death, and I only have one shot at finding out. Once I go in, I'm not coming back out.

Okay, you want a more tangible fear? I'm afraid of getting shots, like the flu shot. I haven't had a flu shot since I was in High School, I am deathly afraid of those needles, even today. Same thing with getting my blood drawn. I try to justify it and stay cool, but when it's emminent, my hands go icy cold, my voice starts shaking, and my heart rate increases. Just thinking about it as I type this makes me uncomfortable. The fact that I'm due for a doctor's appointment doesn't make things any better. I'm not afraid of going to the doctors though, I just find them boring.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 6, 2018)

The I.R.S.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 6, 2018)

I’m scared that none of my life has been real. 

That I’ll wake up one day realizing it’s all been a dream, and I’m still actually still in Kindergarten.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’m scared that none of my life has been real.
> 
> That I’ll wake up one day realizing it’s all been a dream, and I’m still actually still in Kindergarten.


that would actually be really weird.

I'm afraid of demons. I'm not even technically religious, but I 100 percent believe in the soul, some sort of afterlife, and most of all DEMONS


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 6, 2018)

In all honesty, I'm afraid of never finding anyone to love and to love me for who I am.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> In all honesty, I'm afraid of never finding anyone to love and to love me for who I am.


relatable *hugs*


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’m scared that none of my life has been real.
> 
> That I’ll wake up one day realizing it’s all been a dream, and I’m still actually still in Kindergarten.


That is actually an often wished for scenario for me. If I could go back with the knowledge and experience that I have now, I would make sure things would be different.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 7, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> That is actually an often wished for scenario for me. If I could go back with the knowledge and experience that I have now, I would make sure things would be different.



But how do we know that the dream is actually how our life plays out, and it wasn’t just an extremely long dream that amounted to nothing?


----------



## Blue Fire (Aug 7, 2018)

Reiv said:


> I'm generally scared of spiders. If I see one, I quickly kill it.


Probably has to be logs in a lake touching you or weeds. My worst phobia.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm scared of a lot of things. Loud noises, scary looking bugs (Praying mantisses in particular), people leaving me, someone breaking my heart/ rejection
and probably more ;;


----------



## Reiv (Aug 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> But how do we know that the dream is actually how our life plays out, and it wasn’t just an extremely long dream that amounted to nothing?


Even if it was all a dream, at least if I try to remember it, then the younger me will have *soooooo *much more knowladge and will be able to not mess up what the dream me did.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> But how do we know that the dream is actually how our life plays out, and it wasn’t just an extremely long dream that amounted to nothing?


You don't, but retaining the dream would be a great source of knowledge.


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Aug 9, 2018)

The only thing keeping me form freaking out about the possibility of a false vaccume is this paper:www.sciencemag.org: Tiny black holes could trigger collapse of universe—except that they don't


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Furries


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 9, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Furries


Reality-Breaking Paradox - TV Tropes
Besides that it is interesting what I am reading on this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 9, 2018)

Heresy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

Being hated by everyone. Anything that involves shunning or exile from the those around me. It makes socializing more like a challenge then something enjoyable for me sometimes. The more people I get on the wrong side of, the more scared I am to talk to the next person. I know I can't be liked by everyone, but I especially get nervous around those I like when we talk about things.

Usually people tell me it's just my paranoia or social anxiety, but its terrifying none the less.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Being hated by people. Anything that involves shunning or exile from the those around me. It makes socializing more like a challenge then something enjoyable for me sometimes. The more people I get on the wrong side of, the more scared I am to talk to the next person.


Agreed


----------



## Reiv (Aug 9, 2018)

I also remember how feared I get for a really calm music or to a lullaby. Nothing happend in my past to make me feel this way, but maybe I just played too much Fallout.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Aug 9, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> I'm a Titanicphile, so I feel your pain there. They are still pulling pieces up. Have you been to any of the exhibits?


Yep! The one in Vegas. Had a replica Grand Staircase and a few artifacts from the ship.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 9, 2018)

Even though I’m startled by everything, Here’s a couple fears of mine — Ranked by severity 

5: Feeling my pockets and not feeling my phone/wallet
4: Spiders
3: Parents: 4 Missed calls, text: We need to talk
2: Drowning or earthquakes 
1: That no matter how hard I work,pray or try, I’d be subject to life’s fate, no control over my destiny


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 10, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Yep! The one in Vegas. Had a replica Grand Staircase and a few artifacts from the ship.


Yeah, I want to see that one! I've been to the big traveling exhibit multiple times.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> That no matter how hard I work,pray or try, I’d be subject to life’s fate, no control over my destiny


I see it this way:
Life is made up in equal parts of predetermined destiny. No matter what you do, it will happen. A fixed moment in time, no getting around it.
Equal parts of freewill. Your choices and the consequences that happen are  a direct cause and effect. You chose to go South when you could have gone North. Deal with it.
And the rest? Well, that's made up of sheer dumb, blind, luck.
The whole trick to it is the freewill. You can make the right choices to move where you want to be in life. Shit will happen, but if you choose to have a plan b, the shit might not be so deep you're swimming in it.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> I see it this way:
> Life is made up in equal parts of predetermined destiny. No matter what you do, it will happen. A fixed moment in time, no getting around it.
> Equal parts of freewill. Your choices and the consequences that happen are  a direct cause and effect. You chose to go South when you could have gone North. Deal with it.
> And the rest? Well, that's made up of sheer dumb, blind, luck.
> The whole trick to it is the freewill. You can make the right choices to move where you want to be in life. Shit will happen, but if you choose to have a plan b, the shit might not be so deep you're swimming in it.


 
I see what you mean, and I understand not everything will go as I plan, I more mean that heaven won’t exist and even after trying to be the best person I can, there would be nothing after this life


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> 1: That no matter how hard I work,pray or try, I’d be subject to life’s fate, no control over my destiny


That used to scare me too.

There are somethings in life you are not in control of, and I had to accept that after years of fighting back, but then I looked at all of the things I was in control of that could help me cope with it. I may not be in control of how others treat me, but I can control my actions that influence their perception of me. I can't control what tomorrow's got in store for me, but I can control how I deal with it and take advantage of it to benefit me.

Ultimately, I don't believe the universe has given me a fate or anything like that. I control my life and destiny more than anyone or anything else does, and in knowing so helps me deal with any challenges it throws at me.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Yeah, I want to see that one! I've been to the big traveling exhibit multiple times.



I went to it when it was at the Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta.  It was so cool to me as that has been the only time I’ve seen Titanic artifacts in person.  That was when Ghost Hunters went to investigate there because apparently the ghosts follow the artifacts. 

Which brings me to another fear of mine.  

Ghosts!  I personally believe in them.  Call me crazy, but I do.  I used to go to cemeteries at night to hunt them.  Though I’m not sure what I would have done if I actually did encounter one cause it would have scared the crap out of me. 

My worksite has spooky crap happen too like doors opening and closing, the door knocked one night where me and my coworker could here it.  I opened it 2 seconds later and no one was here.  Then another time I kept hearing voices, but didn’t think much of it.   That was until an hour later a customer came in and asked about some voices he had been hearing upstairs.   

That shit creeps me the hell out, and I don’t really like being at work alone at nights like I used to.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Ghosts!  I personally believe in them.  Call me crazy, but I do.  I used to go to cemeteries at night to hunt them.  Though I’m not sure what I would have done if I actually did encounter one cause it would have scared the crap out of me.
> 
> My worksite has spooky crap happen too like doors opening and closing, the door knocked one night where me and my coworker could here it.  I opened it 2 seconds later and no one was here.  Then another time I kept hearing voices, but didn’t think much of it.   That was until an hour later a customer came in and asked about some voices he had been hearing upstairs.
> 
> That shit creeps me the hell out, and I don’t really like being at work alone at nights like I used to.


Wow, I don’t believe in ghosts a lot, but that’s freaky, I do get freaked out when I’m alone at night though.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 10, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Heresy








Besides that I am also afraid of heights as it gives me the creeps.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Ive got a really really dumb fear for some reason.

Drownding on a submarine on land.

I have no idea why but it terrifies me, but not submarines or Drownding im fine with both on their own


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 10, 2018)

Pyro 
If you have played tf2, you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Being hated by everyone. Anything that involves shunning or exile from the those around me. It makes socializing more like a challenge then something enjoyable for me sometimes. The more people I get on the wrong side of, the more scared I am to talk to the next person. I know I can't be liked by everyone, but I especially get nervous around those I like when we talk about things.
> 
> Usually people tell me it's just my paranoia or social anxiety, but its terrifying none the less.


Don't worry..

I hate everyone here equally.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't worry..
> 
> I hate everyone here equally.


Then why are you still here?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> Then why are you still here?


Because I hate you :V


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 11, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> That is actually an often wished for scenario for me. If I could go back with the knowledge and experience that I have now, I would make sure things would be different.


But think about it this way; the dream world logic doesn’t adhere to normal rules so your wisdom now could be totally meaningless in the “real world.” Plus, you could totally forget the dream.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 11, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> But think about it this way; the dream world logic doesn’t adhere to normal rules so your wisdom now could be totally meaningless in the “real world.” Plus, you could totally forget the dream.


Still, who wouldn't want another chance?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

funny thing, im petrified of being outnumbered but once I had a gun put to my head and i wasn't scared, for some reason my brain refused to accept I could die. After everything I was panicing like hell


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 11, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> funny thing, im petrified of being outnumbered but once I had a gun put to my head and i wasn't scared, for some reason my brain refused to accept I could die. After everything I was panicing like hell


That was the adrenaline leaving all at once.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

Runnin' out of b-hole. Sometimes you run out of b-hole before you run out of TP.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 12, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> That was the adrenaline leaving all at once.


I know but back then I wasn't thinking about it and bit later I was wondering what happened. Then I grew up


----------



## yrbys (Aug 12, 2018)

Being forever alone.


----------



## Daddy-Kai (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm not really 'deathly afraid' of spiders, but sometimes I will scream when I spot them and I always have my partner kill them. I'm also a bit startled by wild mice, but I am not at all afraid of 'domesticated' mice. However, I *am* deathly afraid of snakes despite the fact that I have fearlessly held a large snake in the past.

I am a germaphobe on the other hand, and I cannot stand whenever things are not sterile. I wash my hands so much that in the winter I wash my hands raw and I am constantly applying hand sanitizer. For example, today I stopped into a public space to eat lunch and I accidentally touched my seat. I had to go back and put on more hand sanitizer even though I had just put some on before coming to the table.

I am also a hypochondriac. I thought that I had drank too much water yesterday, and I feared that I was about to drown. I began walking back and forth until sweat poured all down my back and I was certain I had gotten rid of any extra water. This fear is a friend and an enemy at once, as it has motivated me to have a healthier lifestyle, however it is my enemy in that a bruise can cause me to think that I may have cancer (as it did the other day).

Hypochondria and germaphobia together is like burning in hell. I really, really, really *do not* want to become sick! Sickness makes me think of death and usually to become sick one has to be around germs.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

needles.

i see a needle and i'll straight up smash the door down to get out of the room.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 19, 2018)

Bees and wasps scare me.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Aug 19, 2018)

Division between family members and friends because of current political climate and related factors.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 19, 2018)

Peebes said:


> Bees and wasps scare me.


Eughh that reminds me earlier today when my mom brought home her new bed frame. Since it was out doors I literally freaked out when I saw a flying insect several times.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

rejection


----------



## Moonlit_Legacy (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm afraid my depression will come back and the six years its taken me to crawl out of hell will have all been for nothing

I'm also not a fan of the dark, children/pregnancy (it reminds me too much of a parasite >.>) and parasites. Parasites especially, because I found one in the cafeteria food at my college and since then I'm a little paranoid. Also, radiation poisoning. Nasty stuff


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm scared that this generation's activists are unconcerned with any cause not involving "slurs" or "microaggressions". They've given up on animal welfare and environmental protection, claiming they're "privileged" concerns.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

i'm scared that one day i'll act rashly out of self-preservation and make everything a whole lot worse.


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2018)

God


----------



## alphienya (Aug 23, 2018)

Heights, loud noises, roller coasters (especially the ones that go upside down oof), big crowds, potentially finding out one day I'm the biggest disappointment in my family.

Y'know. The usual stuff.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm afraid of this guy in the mirrior that's really ugly and he likes to copy everything I do.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 23, 2018)

I’m startled by everything, but have a weird paranoia about hitting my head on a roller coaster


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 23, 2018)

I’m scared of the possibility of reincarnation.

Lights out forever sounds better than having to suffer in some other poor soul’s life.

Sure I’d reincarnate into someone who is filthy rich eventually, but that means I’d also reincarnate into some poor chap in the Middle Ages who was sentenced to the Brazen Bull as punishment.

No thanks.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 23, 2018)

spiders.

my boyfriend loves but if i see a spider i run


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 23, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> spiders.
> 
> my boyfriend loves but if i see a spider i run



what? spiders are awesome.
they kill all the little flying bastards.

i'm scared that my actions will set off a chain of events that will lead to the suffering of others.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Aug 23, 2018)

Doing something dumb enough that I end up on National News for doing it.


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I’m scared of the possibility of reincarnation.
> 
> Lights out forever sounds better than having to suffer in some other poor soul’s life.



But just think! You might be reincarnated as a fox, or even a skunk! And you'd get to live over and over and over. But some lives might not be as much fun. I mean, like if you were, say, an earthworm, in one life. What would be odd is if you also somehow had an awareness of all the other lives...

~

I am afraid of what's happening to the environment, and how big business and government are doing so little to protect it, especially currently, and how little most people seem to care...national parks are shrinking, everything seems to be about $, $, $.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> But just think! You might be reincarnated as a fox, or even a skunk! And you'd get to live over and over and over. But some lives might not be as much fun. I mean, like if you were, say, an earthworm, in one life. What would be odd is if you also somehow had an awareness of all the other lives...
> 
> ~
> 
> I am afraid of what's happening to the environment, and how big business and government are doing so little to protect it, especially currently, and how little most people seem to care...national parks are shrinking, everything seems to be about $, $, $.


I agree with that,call me a hippie, but it always pisses me off when I see beautiful forests and places being torn down for some new ‘megastore’ or an ugly unneeded housing development area


----------



## Loffi (Aug 23, 2018)

That the people I love only pretend to love me back and that I annoy them.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Stadt said:


> That the people I love only pretend to love me back and that I annoy them.



i'm not afraid of that. i already know that.
can't stop me looking after them like a hapless puppy.


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 24, 2018)

Watching my body rot from a mind that's fading due to the never ending march of time. 

That and spicy poops.


----------



## alphienya (Aug 24, 2018)

My brain has somehow convinced me that a semi can just ram through the living room at any moment. I live on the second floor of an apartment complex.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i'm not afraid of that. i already know that.
> can't stop me looking after them like a hapless puppy.



that's not true.

i love you! X#3


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> that's not true.
> 
> i love you! X#3



i said "the people i love", not you.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i said "the people i love", not you.



ouch.

damn.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> ouch.
> 
> damn.



well actually i was just joking but legit i didn't think of you when i said that.

as annoying as you are you do give me a reason to get up in the morning.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Mutha fucking EARWIGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate these things

Even if its a fucking sona. These things need to die and burn in a fire.
And I say the same thing to bedbugs.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I hate these things
> 
> Even if its a fucking sona. These things need to die and burn in a fire.
> And I say the same thing to bedbugs.



earwigs are cute


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> you give me a reason to get up in the morning.



aw how sweet. love you. kiss kiss


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> earwigs are cute



ew no. they're icky


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> aw how sweet. love you. kiss kiss



kiss my earwig.


----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)

Math


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> kiss my earwig.



i'll kiss anything for you


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> i'll kiss anything for you



you'd think i'd find that gross but i don't.
i'm just worried about the earwig.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 26, 2018)

Getting older. 

It scares the wits out of me.  

I like the experiences and things I’m able to do because I’m young. 

Thinking that today will just be a distant memory for me some day is unfathomable. 

I’ll be alone and have no one to take care of me because I don’t want kids.  

My body will ache, and it’ll start to fail me.  I’ll forget things, I’ll smell like old. 

*shivers*


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Getting older.
> 
> It scares the wits out of me.
> 
> ...



i'm not scared of getting old per say. I'm scared that i wont leave behind a legacy. that my entire life would have been in vain and the world is no better of because of me.


----------



## pippi (Aug 26, 2018)

the dark, water I can't see through, dead snakes, heights, loud voices, strangers


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

pippi said:


> the dark.., heights, loud voices, strangers



i have excellent night vision so i walk around my house in the dark.
scares the living crap out of the other tenants.
you would not believe the number of times the landlord has been called to check out my apartment for burglars only to find me doing exercises.

never been afraid of heights or falling.
i have excellent balance and climbing skills.
scares the hell out of onlookers as i walk along the edge of something tall no worries.

i've been told i have a really loud voice and everyone tells me to stop when i laugh because i laugh hearty.
you probably wouldn't like me then.

not exactly afraid of strangers because i know i could probably kick their ass if they tried anything.
talking to strangers on the other hand is a different matter.
i put so much pressure on myself to do it right i need a rest after.


----------



## pippi (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i have excellent night vision so i walk around my house in the dark.
> scares the living crap out of the other tenants.
> you would not believe the number of times the landlord has been called to check out my apartment for burglars only to find me doing exercises.
> 
> ...




I hallucinate, so the dark just makes it worse 

I'm mostly scared of falling and getting hurt and mangled and I just wouldn't want to live like that.

Yeah I can't handle loud voices at all, it sends me into an anxiety attack, sets off my ptsd.

I been messed with and attacked by so many random guys in my late teens, I don't even go outside anymore unless it's to work or the store.  Strangers just ruined everything for me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2018)

Almost as a direct result of recent soul-searching, I've actually developed a new fear (in addition to my existing acrophobia) as of late, and not exactly a rational one either.

Fear of leadership.  More precisely, of having to BE the leader or authority in question.

I'm not, however, talking about leading groups of less than half a dozen.  The fear is restricted to leading more than 50 people, making significant decisions that will affect them in more than just the moment.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 27, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Almost as a direct result of recent soul-searching, I've actually developed a new fear (in addition to my existing acrophobia) as of late, and not exactly a rational one either.
> 
> Fear of leadership.  More precisely, of having to BE the leader or authority in question.
> 
> I'm not, however, talking about leading groups of less than half a dozen.  The fear is restricted to leading more than 50 people, making significant decisions that will affect them in more than just the moment.



i'm the opposite. i'm good at knowing what to do but nobody will listen to me.

there are 2 kinds of people in this world and we'd make a great pair.

pity this dom has his own sub already.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> you'd think i'd find that gross but i don't.
> i'm just worried about the earwig.



don't worry. i can suck your earwig up and down without breaking it.
let me show you.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

pippi said:


> dead snakes



snake? snaaaaaaaaaaaaake!

yeah but why specifically dead ones?


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i have excellent night vision so i walk around my house in the dark.
> scares the living crap out of the other tenants.
> you would not believe the number of times the landlord has been called to check out my apartment for burglars only to find me doing exercises.
> 
> ...



you're gonna scare the crap outta me.
sexy


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> pity this dom has his own sub already.



yay shoutout!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 28, 2018)

What scares me?



NomyNoms said:


> don't worry. i can suck your earwig up and down without breaking it.
> let me show you.





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Furries*



^^^^


----------



## alphienya (Aug 28, 2018)

The fear that no one really sees me as a dude (especially when it comes to online spaces) has been kicking my sorry butt all day and I hate it so much. Gotta add that momentarily forgotten gem to the list.


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 28, 2018)

The dark!!


----------



## Connery (Aug 28, 2018)

Horror movies since I tend to watch them all alone :'D


----------



## pippi (Sep 2, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> snake? snaaaaaaaaaaaaake!
> 
> yeah but why specifically dead ones?



cuz they're creepy XD


----------



## Rant (Sep 2, 2018)

Freezing to death, starvation.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 5, 2018)

Balloons ,falling , having by brain directly messed with, possible nothingness after death, and my death being horrible and painful.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

Is everything an okay answer?

For dumb phobias, I'm scared of  ticks, spiders (only being touched, I do appreciate spiders), flying in planes, drowning, corn (maybe not afraid, but it completely disgusts me), and I have severe trypophobia (do not look that up BELIEVE ME).

For more serious, actual debilitating fears, I'm scared of losing loved ones and being alone. I'll take being covered in a thousand ticks over that.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 9, 2018)

When the mods get online on Discord servers and they spot my dank memes outside of the appropriate channels.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 9, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> As a phobia? Bees and bee-like insects. They strike instant fear into me in such a way where I can't function normally around them. I won't go near them under any circumstances.
> 
> As a general ongoing anxiety? I fear being alone. I'm terrified that I'll never find a partner and will be alone my whole life.


As an addition to this: I'm terrified of being rejected and abandoned by my friends.
Also thunderstorms are kinda spoopy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 9, 2018)

Sounding

AAaarrrrghghghghghghgh


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 11, 2018)

After dinner bloat..


----------



## Axle_wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Spiders, fkin evil creatures


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> This statement genuinely offends me. I mean, how can you hate this beautiful and innocent creature?
> 
> View attachment 36484
> 
> ...



I have nightmares about them. 

The ones in my nightmares are gargantuan - at least the size of a man, and bulgy, sickly green, and wriggly, and they gnaw at my face and try to have anal sex with me.


----------

